# Games you're looking forward to/think are going to be good/popular



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2013)

I've preordered a Playstation4 which is pretty momentous because this is the first time I've bought a gaming console in my life. My brother bought a Playstation3 when he was about 19 so I'm well overdue at almost 23.

I'm looking f-cking forward for these f-cking games to f-cking come the f-ck out. 



























Watchdogs has already proven to be an awesome game from the gameplay videos I've seen 











The Division was the game that made me decide to get a PS4. It looks like a really good example of how far gaming consoles have come. 

The Order 1886 just looks plain badass  - Assassin's Creed but more weapon-oriented. 

Destiny - oh my god the guys who demoed it at E3 are such tremendous knobs, but it looks ....ing sweet. I love the loot system


----------



## Taylor (Sep 17, 2013)

The only games I'm really looking forward to are Battlefield 4, and Destiny.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 17, 2013)

Assassins Creed IV Black Flag


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 17, 2013)

Assassin's Creed IV I'm definitely looking forward to. 

The Witcher 3 is probably the one I'm most hyped for. If they keep their promise and maintain the old Witcher gameplay/style and make it open world it will be an instant favorite for me.


----------



## Pedantic (Sep 17, 2013)

Mewgenics
Team Meat (Super Meat Boy!) - Mew-Genics!


----------



## bouVIP (Sep 17, 2013)

FIFA 14, AC IV, Watch Dogs, and NBA 2K14. All for PS4 of course!

and Gundam Extreme VS. Full Boost for PS3!

Also if Persona 5 ever happens...still waiting for news on that


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2013)

bouVIP said:


> FIFA 14, AC IV, Watch Dogs, and NBA 2K14. All for PS4 of course!
> 
> and Gundam Extreme VS. Full Boost for PS3!
> 
> Also if Persona 5 ever happens...still waiting for news on that



There needs to be a Dynasty Warriors: Gundam 4. In fact, I think there will be.


----------



## VonKebbels (Sep 20, 2013)

The Witcher 3 is probably the game I'm looking forwards the most. Other than that MGS phantom pain,Thief 4, Star Citizen...


----------



## Nicki (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking forward to this one:






And this game will consume me:


----------



## TheSeventhHead (Sep 20, 2013)

Dragon Age 3. Got a good while yet to wait for that one though.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Sep 22, 2013)

Played both Titanfall and Battlefield 4 today at the Tokyo Game show ( which was rubbish incidentally). They were both amazing. Titanfall was just great, chaotic fun. Battlefield 4 was jaw dropping once they got it all to work.


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 22, 2013)

To me, nothing else matters but Fallout 4.

Whenever that comes out, I'm withdrawing from society for a few weeks.


----------



## Netherhound (Sep 23, 2013)

The sequel to Link to the past for the 3ds. 

Persona 5

Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem

New Guilty Gear game


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't wait to play NBA 2k14. It just gets better year after year.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 26, 2013)

Watch Dogs, The Witcher 3, Dark Souls II and... PERSONA 5, make this shit happen !!!


----------



## fwd0120 (Sep 26, 2013)

Star Wars Battlefront III..... I can dream, right?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 26, 2013)

CrushingAnvil said:


> There needs to be a Dynasty Warriors: Gundam 4. In fact, I think there will be.



It's Koei/Bandai. They feed off fan service. Of course there's gonna be one. 

Next Dynasty Warriors: Gundam game announced for PS3 and Vita | Polygon

And after reading that, of course I'm gonna get it!


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 26, 2013)

fwd0120 said:


> Star Wars Battlefront III..... I can dream, right?



DICE are making a new SW: Battlefront game

Star Wars: Battlefront (2015 video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## piggins411 (Sep 26, 2013)

I really hope Watch Dogs is good. I'm also looking forward to Pokemon X and Y and I have some interest in Assassin's Creed IV. The 3rd one made me wary though...


----------



## icos211 (Sep 26, 2013)

Witcher 3 more than anything else in the world.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 27, 2013)

Cyberpunk 2077 (from the developer of The Witcher)


----------



## warpedsoul (Sep 27, 2013)

I've got the PS4 preordered with Call of Duty. Will probably get Watch Dogs as well. Excited to see Drive Club will be free to PS+ members, because I was going to buy it since I'm on a HUGE racing kick right now. Also looking forward to Deep Down.

As for the PS3, I'm getting Rocksmith 2014, Batman Arkham Origins, South Park: Stick of Truth, and the Collectors Edition of Dark Souls II (Both US and Japan). Demons Souls/Dark Souls is my favorite series of all time!


----------



## musicaldeath (Sep 27, 2013)

Just built a new gaming PC and went all out. Titles I am looking forward to are Witcher 3, even though I haven't finished 2 yet. BF4 cause .... yea. Elder Scrolls Online and Arkham Origins (got it free when I bought my Titan). Other then that, not really sure what to get... lol.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 27, 2013)

I've yet to see anything 'next-gen' that I'm excited about. I mean, there are some concepts for which we don't yet have much detail (I'm thinking steambox, occulus rift, etc) that seems pretty sweet, but I'm not seeing anything on the software side - particularly in terms of the Xbox One or PS4 - that's exciting, to me. Just a bunch of "same old, same old, been there, done that".. More sequels and imitations; very little in the way of new ideas..

Don't get me wrong: I'm drooling all over the graphics, but graphics are only a small fraction of the equation, for me.


----------



## Qweklain (Sep 27, 2013)

synrgy said:


> I've yet to see anything 'next-gen' that I'm excited about. I mean, there are some concepts for which we don't yet have much detail (I'm thinking steambox, occulus rift, etc) that seems pretty sweet, but I'm not seeing anything on the software side - particularly in terms of the Xbox One or PS4 - that's exciting, to me. Just a bunch of "same old, same old, been there, done that".. More sequels and imitations; very little in the way of new ideas..
> 
> Don't get me wrong: I'm drooling all over the graphics, but graphics are only a small fraction of the equation, for me.


I feel the exact same way which is why I have not been getting really any newer games (except handhelds) as consoles are just boring me. I want to get back to where the innovation was and to my collection of PS1/2 games I have yet to touch.

The only new games that end up being highly enjoyable are some indie studio games, because they are generally not afraid to add at least something new to the mix in some way.

I will be getting Dark Souls II (Collector's Edition) because those games are just amazing and actually offer some form of difficulty for me, albeit small.


----------



## Necris (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to Shovel Knight, and that's about it. I don't keep up with games like I used to.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 5, 2013)

All my friends and I are jonsin' for The Division. I myself am intrigued by Destiny.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 5, 2013)

Destiny. and Blizzard's next gen MMO potentially (if its FPS, im not into WoW)


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 5, 2013)

Mighty No. 9 is the only thing I'm looking forward to now that GTA V is out. It's basically megaman's long awaited leap into this generation of gaming.

Like Necris said, I don't keep up with games like I used to. I have little to know idea what's going on in the gaming world, except that Half Life 3 still isn't out.


----------



## Berzerker (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll probably buy an XB1 just to play this... I was a mega-fan of the first two. 









Also looking forward to this. (or anything on cryengine)


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 15, 2013)

Titan' s Fall, The Division, Destiny and a little of Call of Duty since all my friends will be playing it. Anyway GTA online is keeping me busy for a while


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 15, 2013)

I should note that the whole 'GTAV isn't coming to PS4' thing is probably not true, so I'm going to say that I'm looking forward to GTAV on Playstation 4


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Oct 16, 2013)

I was browsing Steam a little while ago and came across a game called Nosgoth. It's a free-to-play RPG set in the Legacy of Kain Universe and as a LoK fan I had a mess to clean up and some clothes to wash. It sucks that Dead Sun was cancelled but I'm glad there's gonna be a new game in that world regardless.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 16, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> All my friends and I are jonsin' for The Division. I myself am intrigued by Destiny.



A thousand yeses. 

Sadly, Watchdogs is being pushed back to 2014. I suspect it will be released at the same time as games like Metal Gear Solid: The Phantom Pain and Tom Clancy's The Division.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 16, 2013)

Watch Dogs, Cyberpunk 2077 and Star Citizen are the most front and center on my radar. I love the visual style of cyberpunk games. The first MMO I really got into was a cyberpunk MMORPG/FPS hybrid called Neocron that, while deeply flawed in certain respects, still holds a special place in my heart. Also some of the first games I ever played were old Wing Commander games for SNES, and it's been years since there's been a good space fligth sim, so I'm definitely looking forward to Star Citizen because of it.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 24, 2013)

Division and watchdogs dear god yes


----------



## glpg80 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fallout 4


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 29, 2013)

Watch Dogs and Cyberpunk 2077 may actually have me more excited than The Witcher 3, now.


----------



## thedonal (Oct 30, 2013)

Carrion Rocket said:


> I was browsing Steam a little while ago and came across a game called Nosgoth. It's a free-to-play RPG set in the Legacy of Kain Universe and as a LoK fan I had a mess to clean up and some clothes to wash. It sucks that Dead Sun was cancelled but I'm glad there's gonna be a new game in that world regardless.


 
You know- I really think the full Kain series should get a makeover for the current and next generation of consoles- if these came out on X-Box Live Arcade, I'd snap them up.

Soul Reaver is a game I'm STILL really fond of.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 1, 2013)

So I'm extremely disappointed that Watchdogs has been delayed. My choices are slim now. I may just get Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag instead of Battlefield 4 or Call of Duty: Ghosts. The real games that got me to shell out the $50 for a Playstation 4 preorder are Tom Clancy's The Division and Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. 

The only thing in between me and those games are a logic exam, an essay, and a summer paper, the philosophy of happiness and wellbeing - oh god this is going to be a long summer until I can grab my PS4 in February/March


----------



## synrgy (Dec 10, 2013)

synrgy said:


> I've yet to see anything 'next-gen' that I'm excited about. I mean, there are some concepts for which we don't yet have much detail (I'm thinking steambox, occulus rift, etc) that seems pretty sweet, but I'm not seeing anything on the software side - particularly in terms of the Xbox One or PS4 - that's exciting, to me. Just a bunch of "same old, same old, been there, done that".. More sequels and imitations; very little in the way of new ideas..
> 
> Don't get me wrong: I'm drooling all over the graphics, but graphics are only a small fraction of the equation, for me.



I'd like the record to show that according to some anonymous user, this was apparently neg-rep worthy.


----------



## Repner (Dec 10, 2013)

A lot of the above. Also the new Xeno game, after the amazing Xenoblade.


----------



## Repner (Dec 10, 2013)

thedonal said:


> You know- I really think the full Kain series should get a makeover for the current and next generation of consoles- if these came out on X-Box Live Arcade, I'd snap them up.
> 
> Soul Reaver is a game I'm STILL really fond of.



I still love to do full playthroughs of the whole series occasionally. It would be cool if they gave it a makeover. Ariel has had too much excitment dealing with a meth cooking husband. Time to get back to the exciting task of hanging around pillars for hundreds of years waiting for someone to show up . Sadly Tony Jay is no longer around to do the Elder God voice .


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 10, 2013)

Thief has had my eye my for a while now, played the second one when I was 8, can't believe it's taken so long to make a new one.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 10, 2013)

thedonal said:


> You know- I really think the full Kain series should get a makeover for the current and next generation of consoles- if these came out on X-Box Live Arcade, I'd snap them up.
> 
> Soul Reaver is a game I'm STILL really fond of.


Soul Reaver was the first game, I played on PS2 then came GTA3.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 10, 2013)

Berzerker said:


> I'll probably buy an XB1 just to play this... I was a mega-fan of the first two.


 So pissed Microcock bought Rare


----------



## Xaios (Dec 11, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> So pissed Microcock bought Rare



That was more than 10 years ago. Being mad about that is like being mad that Sebastian Bach is no longer the singer for Skid Row.


----------



## DeKay (Dec 11, 2013)

Can't wait for the dayz standalone and dark souls 2...


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm looking forward to The Division and Routine.

Routine has this really neat kinda retro sci-fi /touch of Ridley Scott's Alien dare I say.

Routine


----------



## synrgy (Dec 11, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Routine



I didn't realize they'd repackaged Dead Space..


----------



## CassDarkwing (Dec 17, 2013)

I am absolutely positively excited for a few games actually.

Destiny (New Bungie title)
Halo 5
Titanfall

Especially Titanfall and Destiny.


----------

